# Leccarsi i baffi



## toiatoiathoing

¡Hola tod@s!

Soy nueva y llego con una pregunta: estoy traduciendo un libro de recetas y se dice "il sapore delle cotolette *fa leccare i baffi anche a chi è senza*". Entonces claro, lo "natural" para leccarsi i baffi sería chuparse los dedos, pero me gustaría no perder el juego de palabras y por lo tanto ya no me vale esta expresión... Vamos, que "que hará chupar los dedos a los que no los tengan" suena muy mal... 

¿¿¿*IDEAS*???

¡Gracias!

PD: se me olvidó especificar que necesito expresiones de español peninsular


----------



## Sir Vantes

Lo literal es "Haría relamerse los bigotes aun a quien no los tuviera". Lo de los dedos podría ser más peninsular pero también algo impresionante. Relamerse los muñones no queda muy bien...

Saluti


----------



## Lerma

Aunque suene algo extraño: Tal vez:* hace relamerse incluso a los que no tienen bigotes.*


----------



## 0scar

Casi no tiene solución porque en castellano la forma de decirlo, aparte de "chuparse los dedos", es "relamerse los labios".


----------



## Lerma

_*Relamerse *_lleva implícita la existencia de los labios porque es _*lamerse los labios*_. Puede decirse _*relamerse *_a secas Obviamente, quien tiene bigote se lame el bigote. Sería imposible no hacerlo.


----------



## 0scar

Es _lamerse_ los labios, la heridas, etc.;  además _relamerse_ puede significar _jactarse _o _sentir placer_.


----------



## Lerma

0scar said:


> Es _lamerse_ los labios, la heridas, etc.;  además _relamerse_ puede significar _jactarse _o _sentir placer_.




Óscar. El contexto nos ha sido dado y no es cuestión de salirse de él. Se trata de degustar un alimento y no de hacer una relación de todos los posibles objetivos de la lengua, menos todavía en sentido figurado, aunque el texto propuesto ya la utiliza en  ese sentido. Saludos. Lerma.


----------



## gatogab

_Está pa' chuparse los bigotes._
Así la conozco esa frase, pero no soy peninsular.
Una curiosidad: ¿Oscar lleva tilde en la 'o'? ¿Óscar?


----------



## flljob

¿Y por qué no _relamerse el bigote/los bigotes aunque no los tengas_?


----------



## toiatoiathoing

Primero agradeceros a todos vuestras propuestas. 

Se me ha ocurrido jugar con "relamerse" a secas, usando algo como "hacen relamerse incluso a los que no tienen lengua". Sin embargo me gustaría oír vuestra opinión: ¿suena friki?

UN MILLÓN DE GRACIAS A TODOS, de veras.


----------



## Neuromante

Me suena muy, pero que muy desagradable y más si se trata de recetas de cocina. Al leerlo mi primera reacción fue contraer la lengua.

Por otra parte: ¿El sabor sin lengua?


----------



## honeyheart

A mí no me suena nada bien 

Se me ocurrió que se podría trasladar la idea a otra frase no tan análoga pero sí más viable; por ejemplo, si _chuparse los dedos_ (literalmente) se considera, como yo tengo entendido, algo que va en contra de los _buenos modales_, podríamos probar con una expresión del tipo: "el sabor de las chuletas hace que se chupen los dedos hasta los más refinados".
Quizá no sea la equivalencia más exacta o apropiada, pero creo que sirve como modelo alternativo de traducción, en base al cual se pueden buscar otras opciones...

P.D.: ¿Es "chuleta", no?


----------



## Neuromante

S te refieres a una cottoleta creo que sí, si te refieres a un muslo de pollo, seguro que no.

En serio, creo que has dado en el clavo. Sí el problema viene porque toiatoiathoing quiere conservar "un" juego de palabras y la forma española más norma es "chuparse los dedos". Habría que buscar un juego de palabras a partir de eso y no forzando el italiano.


¿Chuparse hasta los codos?
¿Relamerse hasta las orejas?


----------



## toiatoiathoing

Queridos todos, al final me he decidido por "relamerse hasta las orejas". 

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra preciada ayuda!! 

Hasta pronto!


----------

